# Met another SA forum member in real life!



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

So me and Saaraa started talkin about a month ago?? and had a lot in comon and became friends on AIM, and on sunday we met at six flags :banana :yes it was fun, even tho it was hard and both of us were nervous. but we r planning another meeting this weekend so it should be more relaxing :lol so have a lot of u guys met with other SA forum people?


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

That's awesome! :banana No, I have never met a fellow SA forum member.


----------



## saaraa (Apr 28, 2007)

yea, 6 flags was awesome!

Afterward we were both like, "so were u freaking out or was it just me?"

i think we were both blind to each other's SA...somehow...coz i really thot it was only me. :b 


it was too awkward when we kept bumping into my friends. I knew they were wondering who the "new random guy" was... so i was 5x as nervous.

anyway, i'm so psyched for this weekend :boogie


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_.._


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice! Hope you two have many more good times.


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Met another SA forum member in real life!*



saaraa said:


> i think we were both blind to each other's SA...somehow...coz i really thot it was only me. :b


that is so cool! and this ^ is a perfect example of how we are all usually are more aware of our own anxiety than anyone else!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah afterwards we were both like sorry it was all my SA u were fine...i seriously thought she was trying to make me feel better cuz i thought it was all me...but i guess maybe our SA doesnt show as much as we think?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yay!  Ive met 2 SASers so far


----------



## saaraa (Apr 28, 2007)

haha, thinking abt wat u said yesterday: 

we DO think too much about wat we have to say... but the more we hang out or talk, the less i have to think/worry because i'm becoming more comfortable (since i know u understand it all.) It just takes time right?

It's a great feeling! :banana


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

hey so just an update...we met again on saturday and we saw a movie and it went very good, a lot more relaxed then at 6 flags. after that we went to get some pizza, which was a little hard for both of us, but it was fine. then we walked around the mall for awhile, and then drove back to her school. it was a real fun day tho im glad i went, and we r seeing each other again on tuesday to go exploring. hopefully this encourages other people to meet and get over there SA :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great job, Terrific81 and Saaraa! :boogie :boogie :boogie
That is a cool way to work through your SA issues - you can help each other out!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

`tash said:


> wow thats soo great!!!! I would really like to meet another SA member.


me too!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: re: Met another SA forum member in real life!*



Jean said:


> saaraa said:
> 
> 
> > i think we were both blind to each other's SA...somehow...coz i really thot it was only me. :b
> ...


You beat me to it! :spank

Ross


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I think if you have the opportunity to meet with other SAS members you should do it. I have meet four other people that are on this board. I became friends with two of them and I frequently go out and do things with one of them. It has been great knowing both of them. They are both really cool people and it is wonderful to be able to share my experiences with SA and depression with them and not be judged for it. It is scary to meet up with other members at first, but it is so worth getting through that first initial awkward meeting.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd probably like to meet someone from SAS. If anyone's interested, lemme know. I live in Northern New Jersey, but I'm willing to drive to parts of Pennsylvania, New York City, and most parts of NJ.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Yer welcome at mine for a cup of tea and a spliff. Problem is, i'm in Ireland......


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

That's great. I would love to meet someone with SA. I only know one person who has it and hers seems to slowly be going away.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

This story is just too cute and amusing. Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey so another update, and probably that last one for a couple months, saaraa had to go back to home with her parents for awhile. but tuesday was fun in boston. first we just walked around near fenway park and talked which is always great  (and a lot easier this time too) :banana then we drove around trying to find this building we had to get to. so after all that was done we went to check the movies but there wasnt anything good for awhile, so we just drive back to her room she was staying at, and said out good byes (yes i SUCK at saying goodbye) oh and we also got chinnesse food  but it was fun talkin and a lot easier i enjoyed the trip so much, now just like 2 and a half more months till the next one? lol :banana :banana :banana sorry i love these dancing bananas!


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

That's great! I'm glad you guys had a good time and are getting more comfortable with each other. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## saaraa (Apr 28, 2007)

...and for the first time, i enjoyed comfortable silence (sometimes - we still talked u know!)

we ddnt just "walk" around fenway park, we kind of broke into the stadium from an underground service passageway. We got to see the field and everything but were asked to leave by security, haha

Actually we should have seen Knocked Up at the movies but I thot it was going to be a chick flick (so wrong!) Mmm, chinese food... did i mention we talk about food a whole lot? We're also ice cream experts, apparently 

2.5 months is too long - now summer's going to drag on forever!


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

ah yes i forgot to tell about being inside of fenway haha. and that reminds me i need to get my daily ice cream dosage or who knows what might happen =\


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

This is great! Too bad about the summer though


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, that's so great that you guys are hanging out. I'd love to meet someone with SA. In a way, I think I would prefer it since I'd feel like we would be in the same boat when it comes to getting to know each other. I can be really intimidated with the idea of meeting someone who seemingly doesn't have any social anxiety.

I also find it interesting that you didn't really notice the other person's anxiety. I do think that this is probably true in just about any setting too (assuming you aren't having a panic attack or some other obvious visual clue).

Do you think it was easier knowing that you both faced some SA?


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah it was defiantly easier, i didnt feel like i "had" to talk to break the silence like i might with someone else u know? and no, i dont notice her anxiety at all in person really. i think meeting her has also made my sa in general less, and i think i am more happy now  :banana


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!...wish i could meet someone with sa :lurk


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

hey that is really cool....i hope to possibly meet a few sa'ers someday.


----------



## tobeyourselfisnotacrime (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing is better than meeting someone who truly understand you :yes


----------



## tobeyourselfisnotacrime (Jun 10, 2007)

I wish I could meet someone who truly understand me too.


----------

